# Two Rainbow....,



## rd_ab_penman (Feb 24, 2021)

Trout on some Maple  ready to install Sierra series Click BP fittings. Applied using Testors Waterslide and finished using MINWAX WBOM Clear Gloss Satin Polyurethane using my Dipping Method. Shipping today.


----------

